

DeFUDing “DNSSEC has failed” - AndrewDucker
http://nohats.ca/wordpress/blog/2014/03/23/defuding-dnssec-has-failed-by-jeroen-van-der-ham/

======
vesinisa
> the last step is to send your DS record to your Registrar which involves
> using their custom webgui to send them the following data [...]

When deploying DNSSEC, I found it surprising that no one has built a protocol
for this. Some registrars seem to support in-house web APIs, but there's no
one standard™.

Anyway, very good response overall. I understand the original writer wanted
attention as he wrote "I did put things more bluntly to get attention, and
that has succeeded. I hope to have better news later next week" in HN
comments.

------
webmaven
Although it wasn't the intent of the post, I am bookmarking this as "How to
setup DNSSEC" for future reference.

~~~
jessaustin
Actually I half suspect that the intent of the _original_ post was to elicit a
DNSSEC-enthusiast-approved how-to like the one we see here. After all, the
best way to ask how to do something online _isn 't_ to ask politely while
including all relevant details, but to obnoxiously claim to the right audience
that it can't be done.

